# Problem Charging Palm Tungsten E



## Teacher20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hiya, Any help with this question - I am currently in the UK and for some reason, even though I bought a UK adaptor for my US Palm Tungsten E, it is not charging. Any advice? I've also tried synching it to my laptop to see if this helps the charger, but no help. Does anyone know if there is some sort of preference I can set to help the palm charge with my laptop?
Thanks, Heather


----------

